# How to block the "general conversations" section in the latest posts feed.



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Can you do this on this site. Sick of seeing threads about pulling women or what women like or want and just general pointless threads.

I like a good thread off bodybuilding topic as much as the next guy, but some of these are really annoying and blocking the feed from threads i might actually want to read but might not have gone in the section for it.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Although I post in them - my posts are usually slating the subject matter.

So yes lets do it - We are not all sex deprived, neanderthals that cant get laid. Just that most of the board is.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Glassback said:


> Although I post in them - my posts are usually slating the subject matter.
> 
> So yes lets do it - We are not all sex deprived, neanderthals that cant get laid. Just that most of the board is.


Its just so boring mate. Makes the site look sh.it too.

How to pull a girl:

go talk to her...make her laugh.

DONE. End of.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

all the bb's left marcso the balance of competative bb chat v's gen con

has changed.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

To be fair a quick look at your started threads PH shows you might be more to blame than most:

Top off down the beach.

STAG DOO!!!

What's the cut off age for fancying 16 year olds?

Poll: Red Hair

And Mal the General Section has always been the most visited section, as well as the Steriod section - by a long way. So its always been a board for roided up dudes chatting rubbish


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

must admit some of the gen con subjects are tedious at times .

maybe creating threads on your chosen topic would help kickstart the sections you like to see ? .


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mal said:


> all the bb's left marcso the balance of competative bb chat v's gen con
> 
> has changed.


Thing is, if crap is stamped down on, it wouldnt happen so much. Unless the main goal of the site is now to get as many members as possible (by allowing it to be more like a facebook news feed) to bump advertising profits?


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Magic Torch said:


> To be fair a quick look at your started threads PH shows you might be more to blame than most:
> 
> Top off down the beach.
> 
> ...


haha excellent point mr mod .

not sure talking about fancying 16 year olds is appropriate in gen con tbh .


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Magic Torch said:


> And Mal the General Section has always been the most visited section, as well as the Steriod section - by a long way. So its always been a board for roided up dudes chatting rubbish


your right but it was nice to follow competative bb's too,there arnt any now?apart

from a couple of mods,for me made it more interesting.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Magic Torch said:


> To be fair a quick look at your started threads PH shows you might be more to blame than most:
> 
> Top off down the beach.
> 
> ...


lol, thats was a while ago magic.

Dont get me wrong. I do like the general conversation stuff, but its just so boring everytime you log on to see people either talking about:

a show about pulling girls (jordie shore thingy),

"help, my life is falling apart...can anyone who doesnt actually know me help"

Are men more impressed by a males physique..i mean wtf...we know they are. Does it need a thread????

You know what im talking about Magic.

What about 2 latest post feeds, one for general (seeing as its so popular) and one for everything else. You know then one is for just killing time when bored and the other is for training.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

You can collapse and expand the sub-sections, maybe just do that and leave open the ones you want to view.

Again PH I could prob go through and find some similar posts from you in the past about the most stupid of subjects. Just because you have changed what you want to read about doesn't mean others have too. This forum is what people make of it, if you want more bodybuilding type posts, then make some!

If you search this forum there are thousands of posts on most subjects, plenty of knowledge to read and share.

Mal, there are still a few good journals on here, we did lose a lot of competitve BB'ers but thats life!


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2011)

> Its just so boring mate. Makes the site look sh.it too.


beware you get slagged of by a certain poster (and his possy) who constantly posts crap after crap after crap thread- 10,000 plus threads by some most amounting to ****e


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Magic Torch said:


> You can collapse and expand the sub-sections, maybe just do that and leave open the ones you want to view.
> 
> Again PH I could prob go through and find some similar posts from you in the past about the most stupid of subjects. Just because you have changed what you want to read about doesn't mean others have too. This forum is what people make of it, if you want more bodybuilding type posts, then make some!
> 
> ...


Yeah, you def have a point. Rather than complain, make some post.

And yes, your right. I have made terribly stupid posts in the past. all for the purpose of seeing how big i could get it. However, i was one or the few [email protected] doing that at the time so it wasnt so bad. Now though, everyone seems to be doing it.

I just fear the place is turning more off the subject matter (overall) than it should. It's nice to have more than one place to go onto and read about other peoples bodybuilding experiences.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

romper stomper said:


> beware you get slagged of by a certain poster (and his possy) who constantly posts crap after crap after crap thread- 10,000 plus threads by some most amounting to ****e


lol and you create threads to slate said posters bud .

why not create some threads that are great reads and sources of educational information ? id like to hear what you have to say yet never do .


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> It's nice to have more than one place to go onto and read about other peoples bodybuilding experiences.


cant wait for you and hilly to hit the stage,you can give dutch s comp advise ,now

theres a feather for your cap;-)


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mal said:


> cant wait for you and hilly to hit the stage,you can give dutch s comp advise ,now
> 
> theres a feather for your cap;-)


Lol, i got a lot of work to do before i even think of competing against others (dispite my comments about winning to hype it up :lol: )


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

notice hilly complaining of dark turd's,could this be his ticket to bail,and if so

will you still compete?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mal said:


> notice hilly complaining of dark turd's,could this be his ticket to bail,and if so
> 
> will you still compete?


yes mate. I want to do it regardsless of all the forum stuff. End of the day, it will be fun and i will achieve something most dont. Plus i know my training and diet after will be soooo much better in terms of consistancy and effort after (and not having binges of shi.t food for days on end)


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

cool,personally i would not worry to much about your condition weight etc,and just

get on stage and do the show,its hard getting it all right first time.

And take it all to a show next year bigger and better.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Hmmmmmmmm


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

mal said:


> cool,personally i would not worry to much about your condition weight etc,and just
> 
> get on stage and do the show,its hard getting it all right first time.
> 
> And take it all to a show next year bigger and better.


yep. im literally just going to do everything i can and thats all i can do.


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

You only visit this site when you get a ban or a bollcking on tm anyway!!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Hampy71 said:


> You only visit this site when you get a ban or a bollcking on tm anyway!!


nope, not banned or blocked. I visit the site every day. i just dont post as much. And have you thought about the reason for this rather then just see it as a personal attack on the members?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

You hardly ever post and then you cone on wanting to change things to suit you....go figure.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Sick of seeing threads about pulling women or what women like or want and just general pointless threads.





PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Its just so boring mate. Makes the site look sh.it too.





PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Thing is, if crap is stamped down on, it wouldnt happen so much. Unless the main goal of the site is now to get as many members as possible (by allowing it to be more like a facebook news feed) to bump advertising profits?





PowerHouseMcGru said:


> I just fear the place is turning more off the subject matter (overall) than it should.


Well i'm not going to be as diplomatic as Magic.

So just remind me, why did you come back on here to post again, to start a thread slating the forum and telling us how it should be ran!!

TBH i don't care what you think, if you don't like this forum or how it is ran you know what to do.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Milky said:


> You hardly ever post and then you cone on wanting to change things to suit you....go figure.


There is a reason for that bud. I would be inclined to most more if it wasnt just pointless sh.it.

"is 50 cent on gear"

a. blatantly, we all know this

b. who really gives a sh.it apart from a bunch of 17 year olds how have just picked up a weight?????


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

You get times where theres more general threads and times when theres more specific threads, i noticed last week all the threads on news feed or whatever its called was about gear this, roids that.. next week or month there may be loads of threads on diet.. then back to general, happens on all forums, just pick and choose what you read


----------



## bowen86 (Mar 17, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> To be fair a quick look at your started threads PH shows you might be more to blame than most:
> 
> Top off down the beach.
> 
> ...


I think kids refer to this as "owned"


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

urial posts the most sh1t on this forum,and then f's off back over too tM:lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:



> There is a reason for that bud. I would be inclined to most more if it wasnt just pointless sh.it.
> 
> "is 50 cent on gear"
> 
> ...


here you go mr power house mcgupter why not help on this thread with your vast experience .... http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/getting-started/147126-new-training-advice-tips-needed.html


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

ewen said:


> here you go mr power house mcgupter why not help on this thread with your vast experience .... http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/getting-started/147126-new-training-advice-tips-needed.html


i dont remember saying i had vast experience??


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Jerry, jerry, jerry, jerry!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> i dont remember saying i had vast experience??


that was my assumption but rather than bitch whinge and moan why not go and be constructive ?


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

*I NEED HELP!!!*

I pulled a bird last night and went down on her :tt2: o my god the taste was so bad :sad: i throw up in my mouth  and well the smell burnt into my nose :crying: when she tuned round and said stick it in me fcuk me i couldent get up. the smell was just so bad.

then she tryed 2 :blowme: and i just satyed soft...

I NEED HELP

sorry if this is in the wrong topic :thumb:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Now were talking!


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

the topic of bb'ing was too boring for most it seems.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Gents - PowerHouse and Uriel

Look - You are both turning this thread in to something no-one likes ands somsething YOU (PowerHouse) created this thread moaning about!

I actually agree with PowerHouse and I dont think personally attacking him for his post is the way forward. It sounds like there is more to this negativity than just this thread. Lets all remain adult and try not to get in to a "My Pecs are bigger than yours" argument... that is one rung up the ladder from "My Dad is bigger than yours."

I know that you are both better than this.


----------



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

It has already been said that you start the most pathetic threads ever and how you can criticise this place when over on TM it's almost impossible to get advice on anything bb related cos everyone's too busy chatting about what size TM t-shirt to get!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

no ones attacked you mcgupter just pointed out that to make a change we all have to do this , rather than whining about threads you dont like make threads you and others do like simple 

btw your pictures been touched up


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

mal said:


> notice hilly complaining of dark turd's,could this be his ticket to bail,and if so
> 
> will you still compete?


Their shall be no bailing from me my friend 

lmao at the 2 people complaining and bickering in this thread. it doesnt matter were they go it seems same rubbish different ip address


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

We dont want any of this UK-M vs TM Bull crap, Simon and his mods dont have it over there and we dont want it here.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> We dont want any of this UK-M vs TM Bull crap, Simon and his mods dont have it over there and we dont want it here.


exactly, its only the same people causing issues on both boards pal it seems. they get baned and go to the other then repeat the process LOL


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

You say there is clearly a problem but apart from you and that sh*thouse hiding in Vietnam somewhere no one else complains so please explain who it is clearly a problem too?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Magic Torch said:


> We dont want any of this UK-M vs TM Bull crap, Simon and his mods dont have it over there and we dont want it here.


both sites have the same goals and aims. I def wasnt looking for any of that crap either. Only natural for people to defend what they prob feel is thier club though


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Thread closed before someone goes too far.

PHMG Lorian will see it and he can respond about your 'button'

Again, NO TM vs UK-M threads will be allowed it serves no purpose.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Seems like a good suggestion to me.

Make a Poll about it in the Suggestions forum. If lots of people want it then I'll find a way of doing it.


----------

